# Danbury Woes



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi I've read elsewhere about problems with new vehicles. I have a list as long as your arm with what was wrong and what emerged as being wrong with my van. All sorted now (I hope) for me and all future buyers but I didn't realise my van was (just about) a prototype. Danbury (or Beetles) are a very friendly firm and I still have a good relationship with them but they are not the Danbury of old and are still finding their feet with vehicles other than the old style beetles.

Such a learning curve for them, as well as me and all because I wanted the Renault Trafic chassis (otherwise it would have been a Murvi or Timberland for sure).

I'll post a list later with problems and solutions.

Frank

ps welcome to the new space


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *sallytrafic*. Glad to see a solution to smaller Campervans was sorted out for you. With regards your problems and fixes? I am sure everone will look forward to reading about them. I don't think there is a single Motorhome, Campervan or RV, new or old that doesn't either have teething problems or problems that crop up during use. That's why Forum's like this come into being. JMO. :wink:


----------

